# Solved: how do i play MPEG-4 FILES



## angelsweet20 (Jun 10, 2007)

HELP ME PLEASE  
i have downloaded video files some avi some mpeg-4 i had problems with the avi because of a codec thing which i fixed by downloading ffdshow woohoo fixed but now i cannot play the mpeg-4 files i cannot play them with wmp and i have audio and no video with the real player please help its so frustrating. please keep your answers as easy as possible as i have limited computer knowledge .

all help gratefully recieved thankyou:up:


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

since you mentioned it, have you tried FFDSHOW mpeg4 decoder?
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/FFDShow.htm


----------



## angelsweet20 (Jun 10, 2007)

did that it made no difference i wasnt getting an option to play in wmp i could only open with realplayer so i uninstalled the realplayer and tried with wmp nothing it says it is not supported or something any more ideas


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

more info here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316992 scroll down to MPEG4 heading.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

I use MPC for files such as those. It's a juiced version of the original WMP.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Media_Player_Classic.htm


----------



## Del Cambo (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm having the same problem

How do i use FFDSHOW to get WMP to play MPEG4? I don't understand the interface. When I went through th install I selected it to work with WMP, but it seems to have no effect. WMP wtill lacks th ability to play MPGE4


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Basically, WMP is not very MPEG4 freindly. Are you stuck on WMP? If not, try DIVX player.


----------



## Del Cambo (Jul 12, 2007)

oddly enough, DivX doesn't do anything with MPEG4, either

I had the same problem with .AVI a while back (none of my media players would play .AVI), and installing DivX made it work with every program on my computer. but that wouldn't work this time. I'm also horribly unfamiliar with the DivX interface, so I don't know what to do to fix it.

QuickTime has never worked on my computer, except on the Internet. and iTunes plays videos horribly, anyway. 

Realtime isn't very good, and Winamp hardly ever works. WMP is the only stable video player I have.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

oops sorry about that! You need to add the FFDshow plug-in to DOVX player as well... my bad. see link below
QuickTime works great for Mpeg4 on my computer, however, I am not much of a quicktime or an mpeg4 fan so I rarely use it.

http://support.divx.com/cgi-bin/divx.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=447&p_created=1081484634&p_sid=fZjGksGi&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NCZwX3Byb2RzPTYmcF9jYXRzPSZwX3B2PTEuNiZwX2N2PSZwX3NlYXJjaF90eXBlPWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcGFnZT0xJnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9bXBlZzQ*&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Del Cambo said:


> oddly enough, DivX doesn't do anything with MPEG4, either....


DivX* is *MPEG-4. Just as with AVIs there are quite a few types of MPEG-4s.

You may be dealing with the latest incarnation.

http://www.videolan.org/developers/x264.html



> I had the same problem with .AVI a while back (none of my media players would play .AVI), and installing DivX made it work with every program on my computer


The container, AVI, covers a lot of ground. It would appear that it wasn't all AVIs that your players could't play, it was a DviX ,MPEG-4 they could not play.

VLC media player seems pretty good at playing everything.

http://www.videolan.org/

As is Media Player Classic,

Run the file through GSpot, it will tell you the codecs you need.

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------

